# layout blinds



## ranger (Mar 14, 2004)

I'm considering buying a layout blind. Catalog descriptions of various brands and models all sound the same.

I am looking at the final approach eliminator and Xlander as well as the Avery Finisher and migrator. Price points are $300 and $250.

Does anyone have experience with these to help me make a comparison. I'm sure they are all good, just not sure what you get for the extra $50 or how the Avery blinds compare to Final Approach.

Thanks


----------



## goldeneye (Apr 7, 2004)

I have two X-Landers and I love them. I was a little skeptical of the zipper on the backrest but so far(two years of HARD use) no problems.

I did have one of the push button springs inside the tube break. It was replaced free and sent overnight delivery. Great customer service.

I love the lower profile and warmth this blind offers. I dont think the lid opens as nice as some others and I dont like having the removable rod in the lid to deal with. Also. for us heavier guys, the low profile makes it a bit harder to shut the lid.

I have not used the others, but the X-lander is a well built, durable, comfortable, easy to use and store, easy to set up blind. I love it.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I hunted in a Final Approch several weeks ago and did not like it.
I felt it was too confining with the tightly closing top. I hardly had room to move to keep the geese in view while working the call.
There is plenty of room inside and quite comfortable, with plenty of wind protection. The top of this one is spring loaded, and will "pop" open at the slightest touch, usually by your elbows while using the call and watching the geese.


----------



## Dave Tackes (Mar 3, 2004)

Ranger

I hunted corn fields the first half the season with a bale blind all grassed up, and did pretty good. Then they wised up to me.

Now using two Powerhunters and a Finisher. The Powerhunter literally sets up in about 30 seconds, good viewing, comfy, simple, real light weight, good price, a bit colder than the Finisher though.

Yesterday we had a huge flock set in to our dekes and we just watched in amazement as they walked 15 to 20 feet away from us. All totaled there were about two hundred geese. They had no clue until we sat up.

Layouts work good. I couldn't be happier at this point.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

I've hunted with a friend for a couple of years out or a power hunter and didn't like fliping up the top then sitting up. On the other hand my friend loves it and has bought a couple more for his guide service.
Another buddy bought a finisher this year and I liked the way the doors flipped open but didn't like the fact the opening wasn't quite as long as the finisher. (Hard to bend your knee's between birds just relaxing).
Monday went into Gander Mountain and they had the finishers on sale about $75.00 off retail so I bought one brought it home set it up and adjusted it for me and I really like it better since I adjusted it to my desires. One thing I do like is to store it you fold it in half lenght wise then again in half the width so it is a quarter it's original size. They had the eliminator and the finisher on display and both looked good but the finisher has both heavier base material and fabric. 

All of us use nets on our blinds to help with the camo we use a brown loos net that I think is a military surplus item but it looks kinda like natgear. I laid one one each side of the blind and ziptied it to the slots you use to put stubble in and it really looks a lot better for where we hunt. 

If you can setup a couple of different ones in a store it sure would help you with the decision.


----------



## Steve B. (Jul 20, 2004)

I own two (2) Avery Finishers. I love them. I feel there is enough room for me and gear. 

Used it many ways during the season, even during muzzleloading season this year. I had a area where there wasn't much cover and the deer were coming out only a portion of the way to feed. I set upone morning to a area that would allow me a good shot. They came out, minus the buck, never knew I was there.

Enjoy your Finisher! (Thought I'd help you make a choice)


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

just got an avery finisher for xmas and it has plenty of room and comfotable cant wait to use it


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

I have a final approach pro guide and love it. I am a big fella and it fits the larger framed people.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

alwayshuntn13 said:


> just got an avery finisher for xmas and it has plenty of room and comfotable cant wait to use it


used it this morning and killed 2 limits of ducks it worked great and there was 2 of us hunting he had a finisher also


----------



## jwarren (Mar 16, 2004)

Look at the Otter Predator, made of roto molded polyethylene. It will hunt in wet fields where others can't. You can hunt in 8-10" of water and be totally dry and concealed. Very generous in room and has built in back rest, elbow rests, and shell holders. Best of all, price is only $130 plus shipping. You'll need some fast grass or camo netting to finish it out. 

Just got 7 of them for guys in my duck club.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

jwarren said:


> Look at the Otter Predator, made of roto molded polyethylene. It will hunt in wet fields where others can't. You can hunt in 8-10" of water and be totally dry and concealed. Very generous in room and has built in back rest, elbow rests, and shell holders. Best of all, price is only $130 plus shipping. You'll need some fast grass or camo netting to finish it out.
> 
> Just got 7 of them for guys in my duck club.


the finisher has a neoprene tub you can buy and hunt in 8 inches of water also


----------



## ranger (Mar 14, 2004)

The final approach eliminator top gun also is made for standing water 8" deep but costs $330 and looks huge to me. 

Made it to the local outfitter to side by side compare. Decided on the final approach X-land'r. Looks the most plush and well insulated. Doesn't have spring loaded doors to fly open unexpectedly and had the widest backrest and lowest ground clearance. Also folds up to double as a backpack with shotgun scabbard.

I'll post if I get to use it in what remains of the season. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Bullets Dad (Jul 8, 2003)

Sorry Kinda late but .........
I should make a commission for this ...
I own the Cabelas Interceptor $ 170. It is very similar to the FA. or Finisher. Cordura is 300 denier not 600. Folds into its own backpack. you can stuff silo decoys in it. Has netted pockets on the inside for shell boxes calls etc., zippered arm holes to Flag from, Stubble straps and very light weight ... The collapsible part is really cool.
For the money I give em 2 thumbs UP 8) 8) !


----------



## ranger (Mar 14, 2004)

Well, I received the x'lander in the mail. 

Easy to setup, very comfy, low profile, wide back rest, dog can curl up at my feet and exit via zipper at the bottom, no springloaded doors to pop open unexpectedly, removable face mesh, folds in half and has shoulder harness to carry like a backpack, has a shotgun scabbard.

I'm very impressed so far, but haven't been hunting in it yet. With the money saved over the eliminator top gun I had been considering, I bought a dozen goose shells.


----------

